# Probiotic



## Seeker (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking for some recommendations on a strong digestive probiotic. I've been using one from the local health food store but meh, I know there's better out there.

List them up for me please if you have a solid recommendation.

Thanks.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 10, 2013)

I  take  Greek  yogurt.   lots  of  protein


----------



## bubbagump (Sep 11, 2013)

Yogurt and Dr. Vita pills.  Keeps me good most of the time.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 11, 2013)

I  think maybe samcook?  made a post about his stomache problems and how to restart it.  
im at work.  someone search


----------



## Seeker (Sep 11, 2013)

After doing some research I think I found one that exactly what I'm looking for. Garden of Life. Raw probiotic for men. I eat a lot of food, a lot of protein. I feel it's a supplement many of us should look into more seriously.

It supports colon health, overall immune system health, prostate and heart, and it helps assimilate and absorb the nutrients that we eat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2013)

Check out VSL #3. Costco carries it in the fridge at the pharmacy.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 11, 2013)

I think mini forklift over at TID would be well versed in commenting on this he is well versed on these subjects and has a ton of great info!  
Just sayin... Invite him over to get us some stickies going! 

But q:

POB since its in the pharmacy can u just buy it over the counter or rx? Also whats in it?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2013)

j2048b said:


> I think mini forklift over at TID would be well versed in commenting on this he is well versed on these subjects and has a ton of great info!
> Just sayin... Invite him over to get us some stickies going!
> 
> But q:
> ...



Let's keep TID members at TID. 

It's over the counter but kept in the pharmacy because its kept cold. 

I can't say off the top of my head what's in it. Check their site


----------



## Seeker (Sep 11, 2013)

The ones kept refrigerated are the best kind. I'll look into it POB. The one I listed is also refrigerated. I'll compare.


----------



## italian1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Garden of Life for sure.  Everything I use is by them.  Not the cheapest, but definatly the best.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 6, 2022)

Juicey Bump... 
Any probiotic advocates?


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey Bump...
> Any probiotic advocates?


I regularly eat yogurt and REAL sauerkraut. Not that junk with preservatives in it.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey Bump...
> Any probiotic advocates?


My girlfriend uses it, says it helps her. I kind of feel like it's no better than just eating a quality yogurt.

With that said, I have no idea if it does anything or not since I don't have gut issues.


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2022)

If I have TOO much sauerkraut, I'll be emergency shitting within an hour. 🤣


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 6, 2022)

Used to be a site ericshitshispants.com that had a wealth of information.


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Used to be a site ericshitshispants.com that had a wealth of information.


Wait a second, I remember that... 🤣


----------



## buck (Nov 6, 2022)

I find prebiotics to be much more beneficial. But i would have thought the OP would have decided 9 years ago when he posted the question.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2022)

buck said:


> I find prebiotics to be much more beneficial. But i would have thought the OP would have decided 9 years ago when he posted the question.


We weren't replying to the OP. We were replying to @JuiceTrain who bumped the thread seeking more feedback.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 6, 2022)

I have used both of these for a couple of years and have found them to be hugely beneficial, especially when eating massive amounts of protein or just calories in general if I'm bulking.


----------



## buck (Nov 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> We weren't replying to the OP. We were replying to @JuiceTrain who bumped the thread seeking more feedback.


That is who i was replying to as well.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 6, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey Bump...
> Any probiotic advocates?





buck said:


> That is who i was replying to as well.



if you take the chance to re-look 
You can see my reply had nothing to do with the original post.... 

And to give more insight to obliviousity, it was an open general question to the forum on the topic/thread at hand..


----------



## buck (Nov 6, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> if you take the chance to re-look
> You can see my reply had nothing to do with the original post....
> 
> And to give more insight to obliviousity, it was an open general question to the forum on the topic/thread at hand..


I am one of the weird ones that think replies are meant for the OP and are to address the question asked by him. And not just some random post. As that is when i choose to start a new post. But each to there own.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 6, 2022)

buck said:


> I am one of the weird ones that think replies are meant for the OP and are to address the question asked by him. And not just some random post. As that is when i choose to start a new post. But each to there own.



just figured I'd bump this since it had the overall tone I was looking for while I was searching, if that makes sense...


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> My girlfriend uses it, says it helps her. I kind of feel like it's no better than just eating a quality yogurt.
> 
> With that said, I have no idea if it does anything or not since I don't have gut issues.


I thought you were gay? Or is CJ identify as a girl now?


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I thought you were gay? Or is CJ identify as a girl now?


CJ is the gay one.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 6, 2022)

Not that it matters, but just in case... I was kidding. Neither CJ nor I are gay... We just play gays on TV.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not that it matters, but just in case... I was kidding. Neither CJ nor I are gay... We just play gays on TV.


That’s something a gay who plays a straight guy on tv would say 🤔


----------



## RiR0 (Nov 7, 2022)

Don’t waste your money on probiotics. Unless you actually need them and they are specifically the ones you need they don’t do fuck all. It’s like putting a drop of bleach ina lake to clean it. There’s 300-500 different bacterial species over 100 trillion of them. 😂  come on guys do better


----------



## RiR0 (Nov 7, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> Juicey Bump...
> Any probiotic advocates?


Not people with the smallest amount of undertstanding advocate for them


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Don’t waste your money on probiotics. Unless you actually need them and they are specifically the ones you need they don’t do fuck all. It’s like putting a drop of bleach ina lake to clean it. There’s 300-500 different bacterial species over 100 trillion of them. 😂  come on guys do better



I was doin some Google'n & seen to find out exactly what you need "if" you need em' you'd have to do some fecal matter test & poop on a q-tip 💩 

But the majority of credited articles or w/e says there really isn't enough studies on them & that they're mainly beneficial to those with actual gut problems...


----------



## Yano (Nov 7, 2022)

My only dealing with probiotics was years ago. Gut issues , bloating , horrible gas , i could shit through a coffee filter , it was horrible. 

I had tests done and the bacteria in my guts was out of whack , they gave me this nasty ass shit I had to mix and drink. It was acidophilus and bifidus and some other shit ... like drinking puddle water some one rinsed their mouth out with after puking. 

It did fix what was wrong but holy fuck , I would never drink that shit again just because or as a preventative , id have to be all cramped up ready to ruin my drawers.


----------



## CJ (Nov 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I thought you were gay? Or is CJ identify as a girl now?


Bring back the 💩!!!


----------



## CJ (Nov 7, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Not that it matters, but just in case... I was kidding. Neither CJ nor I are gay... We just play gays on TV.


I play ghey in the bedroom.


----------

